# abzocke oder alles legal? (ATS, 040er pauschaltarif)



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem dummerweise eine 040er hotline angerufen, die auf 9live abends beworden wurde. der service wurde mit 4 cent/minute beschrieben. am nächten tag bekam ich einen anruf von der hannoveranischen telecom mit der bitte meine adressdaten rauszugeben , da der service den ich genutzt habe nicht über die telefonrechnung abgebucht werden kann. ich habe mit den 4 cent pro minute gerechnet.

gestern bekam ich nun eine rechnung über 65,95 eur für eine "30 tage pauschale telefonunterhaltung". von einem pauschalangebot war definitiv nicht die rede. weder in der werbung wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, noch bein anruf der hotline.

möglicherweise stand etwas kleingedrucktes im tv-spot aber beim anruf der hotline wurde ich definitiv nicht darauf hingewiesen. es wurde angeboten die ziffer 5 auf dem telefon zu drücken, um sich über die kosten des telefonats zu informieren. ich habe es mehrmals versucht, aber es hat nicht funktioniert.

im internet habe ich mich über den rechnungssteller "ATS Audiovisual Telecom GmbH" informiert. dort ist von abzocke die rede und dass man die rechnungen und folgende mahnungen ignorieren sollte. die rechnung soll aber nicht bezahlt werden.

bei der ats servicehotline hat man mir gesagt, dass ich die rechnung zahlen muss und dass auf das pauschalangebot sowohl im werbespot, als auch auf der hotline hingewiesen wurde. es wurde mir angeboten alle telefonate im T1-er tarif + 5 eur bearbeitungsgebühr zu bezahlen. damit komme ich auf ca. 30 euro.

soweit wie ich weiss, muss beim start des telefonats ein tarifhinweis kommen. jedenfalls ist das bei 0190ern so. das hat nicht stattgefunden. die möglichkeit über die ziffer "5" hat nicht funktioniert.

was tun? rechnung zahlen (und ruhe) oder auf sein recht beharren? inzwischen versuchen solche firmen ja alle gesetze zu umgehen und ich weiss nicht, wie mine chancen stehen.

gruss,
jokoko


----------



## sascha (17 Juni 2004)

Die Verbraucherzentralen sind da eigentlich einer Meinung:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/aktuelles/AST-Tel.html


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Hallo jokoko,
mein Bruder hat das gleiche Problem. Diese Telefonnummer hat allerdings sein 11jähriger Sohn angerufen. Inzwischen kam der dritte Brief zur Zahlungsaufforderung, der Nächste müsste dann ein Mahnbescheid sein. Wir warten mal ab,was weiter passiert. 
Also, auf keinen Fall bezahlen!
Ich versuche dieses Forum weiterhin zu besuchen, um selbst hilfreiche Infos zu bekommen und Dich weiter zu informieren.
Gruss Markus


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*ATS*

Hallo jokoko!!

Ich habe ebenfalls bereits manche Erfahrungen mit ATS gemacht. Im Februar erhielt ich eine Mahnung von ATS, wonach ich es versäumt hätte, die "gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistung" in Höhe von 65,95 Euro zu begleichen. Der Haken dabei ist: ich habe nie mit denen zu tun gehabt - sprich: ich habe bis heute keinerlei Kontakt mit denen gehabt und auch nie eine Rechnung bekommen.

Nachdem ich die Mahnfrist vertreichen ließ, erhielt ich eine zweite Mahnung mit der Androhung ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einzuleiten. Endergebnis: ich habe die Mahnfrist wieder verstreichen lassen - auch ein Mahnverfahren wurde bislang nicht eingeleitet. Vielmehr habe ich in der Zwischenzeit von ZWEI verschiedenen Inkassounternehmen eine Mahnung bekommen, ich solle doch nun den Rechnungsbetrag plus Mahnkosten etc. begleichen, um mir "weitere Unannehmlichkeiten" zu ersparen.

Jedenfalls habe ich beiden Inkassogesellschaften schriftlich mitgeteilt, dass ich die Begleichung der Kosten ablehne. Ich würde Dir auch dringend davon abraten, den Betrag zu begleichen, solange ATS nicht den Nachweis erbracht hat, dass tatsächlich ein Vertrag zwischen euch besteht. Dazu ist ATS nämlich verpflichtet.

Gruss

   Danny[/b]


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

*ATS*

Hallo liebe Mitbürger,

genau das gleiche Geschehen ist mir wiederfahren, als ich unwissend von dem Pauschaltarif die 040-Nummer gewählt habe. Ich war lediglich neugierig was da überhaupt angeboten würde und 4 ct schienen mir erschwinglich. Nach einigen Mahungen habe ich die Rechnung aus Angst schliesslich doch bezahlt, jedoch gedenke ich aufgrund der hier gelesenen Vorschläge die Überweisung wieder rückgängig zu machen. Gäbe es damit irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten, die ich jetzt noch nicht sehe? Hat irgend jemand im Nachhinein schon ein eine Vorladung oder ähnliches bekommen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus für weitere Anregungen


----------



## virenscanner (15 Oktober 2004)

> ...die Überweisung wieder rückgängig zu machen. Gäbe es damit irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten,...


Da eine Überweisung nur solange "storniert" werden kann, bis das Geld auf dem Empfängerkonto verbucht ist, gibt es damit "Schwierigkeiten".


----------

